# I HAD AFFAIRS WITH MANY MARRIED WOMEN (uk based)



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

Hello and thx for reading my post. I am male SINGLE mixrace professional educated cultured based in London UK

Over the years I have had both friendships and affairs with several married women.

Curiously I was not the one initiating the affair. 
Married women from work and my local circle made the first advances which lead to sexual encounters and affairs.
Honestly I never understood why?

When I probed the questions with the women involved the answers were many and varied

Boredom
Neglected by husband
Need sexual gratification has husband is not up to the task
Some actually enjoyed cheating and loved the thrill of illicit affairs.
Revenge on cheating husband
Others wanted to experiment into various kinks lifestyles without husband knowlegde.

I never went out to look for affairs actively. It just happened many times on a regularly basis
If I refused or said not interested the women replied they would look elsewhere.
So might as well be me instead as a trusted friend companion lover.

Being single this was fun as its sex with no committment whatsoever. Took precautions like condons and std free

In my day to day life I am seen as someone who would never ever do anything like this.
I have always kept this strictly private with not even my closest friends ever knowing this side of me.

I know the husbands would be unhappy if this they found out.
Other men turned a blind eye

Stay married but unhapppy?
Or Play discreetly outside the marriage

There is no easy answer I guess

Would like to hear your thoughts

Kindly appreciate honest comments but refrain from abuse

Regards


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

aryn.bbc said:


> Honestly I never understood why?


You are available and attractive. What line of work are you lining them up at. I am betting healthcare



aryn.bbc said:


> Married women from work and my local circle made the first advances which lead to sexual encounters and affairs.


Cautionary for all husbands. If the wife is working around other men, especially in particular professions. Opportunity awaits


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes there is an easy answer, you stop doing it. How would you feel about a guy doing the same with your wife if you were married?
So what if women approach you? You say no, it's not hard.
People who cheat will always lie about their spouse and marriage. They lie and deceive and cheat and you are part of their deception.

Please start acting as if you actually have some moral values and integrity.

Believe me a decent lady will have no interest in marrying a man who has been committing adultery with loads of married women and who can blame her.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Cautionary for all husbands. If the wife is working around other men, edpecially in particular professions. Opportunity awaits


Nonsense. I’ve worked with mostly men my whole career. It’s about character not opportunity.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

It doesn't matter that other people don't know this side of you. You know the truth.

Based on your comment of, "I know the husbands would be unhappy if they found out" tells me you don't get this. "Unhappy"? How about destroyed!! Families BLOWN UP because of this. Young kids lives ripped apart. It's also not uncommon for a betrayed spouse after finding out to commit suicide. 

"Being single this was fun"? Again you do NOT get it. The ol if you didn't have sex with them someone else would so why not you???

You say you're "professional", "cultured", and "educated"? You think you exude these attributes but you have NO IDEA the true definition of what these mean.

Character is what you do when nobody is watching you and what you do. To be blunt you are a snake.

You can't control what these women do but you sure can control what you do. Are you going to continue to stick your D!$K into married women because it's "fun" or are you going to wake up to see the scum of a man that you are and change your evil ways?


----------



## marko polo (Jan 26, 2021)

aryn.bbc said:


> Hello and thx for reading my post. I am male SINGLE mixrace professional educated cultured based in London UK
> 
> Over the years I have had both friendships and affairs with several married women.
> 
> ...


Most of the reasons you have listed are commonly given by the women but not necessarily true. For example a woman tells you she is being neglected by her husband when in fact the husband has been attentive and frozen out by his wife because she wants to bed another man. Not that it matters practically. Such women do what they do because they want to and they can not because of any real dissatisfaction in the marriage. One man to pay the bills (husband) and another man to enjoy the forbidden (you) while she indulges in her fantasy. Having your cake and eating it.

_In my day to day life I am seen as someone who would never ever do anything like this. _Such a reputation takes time and effort to build. Can be ruined in an instant. All it takes is the wrong woman. So far you have been fortunate and you have taken precautions against pregnancy and STDs. Everybody's number comes up sooner or later.

Like yourself I have had similar opportunities but have chosen to avoid entanglements. I know the pain of betrayal. I also refuse to betray my second wife who unlike the first has always had my back.

How exactly do you vet these women? How are you sure they only want sex vs you to monkey branch to. Trusting a wayward woman's word is folly. Trusting such a woman to keep your reputation intact is also folly especially if she gets caught and faces consequences.

Why don't the husbands do anything? Most are unaware there is a problem. Such loose women always require a convenient excuse to betray their husbands. If no problem exists she will manufacture one to justify her need to step out on her husband. If husbands are aware likely they have much to lose in a divorce (alimony, child support, division of assets). Others are spineless and fearful of loosing their wife. Joke is on them she is already gone. A few may have their own distractions and allow their wives to run wild.

Stay married but unhapppy?
Or Play discreetly outside the marriage Depends on who you are asking?

My first wife cheated on me. Once I learned the truth I ejected her from my life. I remarried a younger, better woman. I took no revenge against my replacement. He did me a favor by taking my second hand wife off my hands. Since I already have what I want and I know the cost of wayward behavior I chose not to indulge in the opportunities that have presented themselves. Not worth all the damage that can result. I have worked hard to build a future with a worthy partner and unwilling to squander it.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

I worked my whole life in a male dominated profession. In various locations around the country. The stories I could tell of the affairs between married women and men on the job. Most of the men were also married, usually managers ( at all levels ). But the single men were in great demand. 

I often wondered how we managed to actually accomplish the business we were in for all the romantic activity at work. My wife's career was female dominated. Most of the few men in her profession were only romantically interested in other males. 

Yes, character is the main thing. But if there is an abundance of *opportunity*, some problems with the old man (or woman) at home adds some interest, some attention from another adds some sexual tension, humans often fail the character test. Again and again and again. So eliminate the opportunity decreases the potential for an affair IMO.

That is why I made a rule for myself, long ago. No female friends. No association with females unless my wife is with me.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

People of character avoid even the appearance of impropriety. The blame for these office affairs does not belong on a society that allows women to work or be around men other than their husband. Housewives cheat. Cheaters create opportunity. It is entirely possible for a woman to be “off leash” without cheating. Men cheat too, more often than women, and it was never because women were “around,” it was because they chose to cheat.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

......... still trying to decide if I need to run and get my popcorn or not.......


----------



## bricks (Aug 14, 2017)

My thoughts are you are an alley cat trying to disguise himself as a student of human nature. If someone drops a wallet, do you pick it up and keep it? If a school bus stops but does not put on the lights, do you race past it or do you look for students?

Every day, we ALL are faced with moral questions. The man/woman who flirts a little too much, the person who dropped something in front of us, the chance to cheat on a test, etc, etc, etc. 

What separates you from people who prefer to live in a society is that you just take whatever comes you way and act like somehow the decision to do so does not define you. It does.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> ......... still trying to decide if I need to run and get my popcorn or not.......


Save your popcorn, we can see where this is going. Same thing we always see. At the end of the day, cheaters cheat. That's why we call them "cheaters." Cause of all the cheating. 😂 I doubt we learn anything new from this.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

And your purpose for writing this in a forum of a bunch of people who have been betrayed is what exactly?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

bricks said:


> My thoughts are you are an alley cat trying to disguise himself as a student of human nature. If someone drops a wallet, do you pick it up and keep it? If a school bus stops but does not put on the lights, do you race past it or do you look for students?
> 
> Every day, we ALL are faced with moral questions. The man/woman who flirts a little too much, the person who dropped something in front of us, the chance to cheat on a test, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> What separates you from people who prefer to live in a society is that you just take whatever comes you way and act like somehow the decision to do so does not define you. It does.


Or you could just call him a POS it's more expedient.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

So, here you are - all proud of yourself and ****. Brag on.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> ......... still trying to decide if I need to run and get my popcorn or not.......


Yes, get the popcorn, this thread was obviously started to rile people up.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

sokillme said:


> Or you could just call him a POS it's more expedient.


And more accurate.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@aryn.bbc What's the meaning of your user name, please?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

bricks said:


> If someone drops a wallet, do you pick it up and keep it?


As someone else said, integrity is doing the right thing when no one is watching. 

OP has no integrity, which places him in the vast majority of humans on the planet who are opportunists.

The married women he is banging at work (instead of doing the job being paid to do) are opportunists as well, with no integrity. Like the majority of people everywhere.wonder

OP, wondering if the married women you have done remain in orbit with the others around you. And are there other single men who have same experience as you have had? Or are you the one the married women gravitate to? No doubt you are an “item” with all of the women at work.

Late in my career, companies stopped tolerating workplace affairs because sex harassment lawsuits started costing them too much money and time. So a guy doing what you are doing would be discharged for cause. He could bang the hired help on his own time


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Is Penthouse Letters still a thing? Maybe some of these posters should go there.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> Yes there is an easy answer, you stop doing it. How would you feel about a guy doing the same with your wife if you were married?
> So what if women approach you? You say no, it's not hard.
> People who cheat will always lie about their spouse and marriage. They lie and deceive and cheat and you are part of their deception.
> 
> ...


Its complicated, if it wasn't me or others like OP, it would have been another guy.

Thats the justification I played in my mind when I did the same thing. It's not something I'm proud of, but when the opportunity presented itself... you know...

I'm hoping I will never be that guy again but I understand where OP is coming from


----------



## bricks (Aug 14, 2017)

sokillme said:


> Or you could just call him a POS it's more expedient.


Opted for delicacy today after deleted a excellently worded firestorm.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> @aryn.bbc What's the meaning of your user name, please?


He works for the BBC... all the spelling mistakes are there... hold on... that's The Guardian! 😂


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My view on single people having affairs with married people is that I personally do not want to cause anyone harm even indirectly, so I wouldn't have an affair/relationship with a married person, _unless _they were separated without intention to reconcile. That said, the *real* POSs are the women who initiate these affairs. While I don't approve of OP's actions, he is not married, and he (if he's to be believed) did not approach these women. IMO, there are degrees of responsibility one should exercise; for example, if I found a dollar on the street, I'd pick it up and keep it, but if I found a wallet or large amount of cash, I'd do my best to return it. In this case, someone is giving him "the wallet," and it IS theirs to give, though their husbands might dispute it (and apparently, not all would!). So while I don't approve of OP helping others break their vows, and wouldn't do so myself, he's not the POS here.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Well working for the BBC makes more sense than an Aryan with a big…well you know.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Married but Happy said:


> My view on single people having affairs with married people is that I personally do not want to cause anyone harm even indirectly, so I wouldn't have an affair/relationship with a married person, _unless _they were separated without intention to reconcile. That said, the *real* POSs are the women who initiate these affairs. While I don't approve of OP's actions, he is not married, and he (if he's to be believed) did not approach these women. IMO, there are degrees of responsibility one should exercise; for example, if I found a dollar on the street, I'd pick it up and keep it, but if I found a wallet or large amount of cash, I'd do my best to return it. In this case, someone is giving him "the wallet," and it IS theirs to give, though their husbands might dispute it (and apparently, not all would!). So while I don't approve of OP helping others break their vows, and wouldn't do so myself, he's not the POS here.


Yeah but it shouldn't be socially acceptable either. I remember 5 years ago you guys trashed me senseless over a potential affair looming between me and a married woman before I met my ex.

She probably fked some other guy, but not my sh-tshow.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah but it shouldn't be socially acceptable either. I remember 5 years ago you guys trashed me senseless over a potential affair looming between me and a married woman before I met my ex.
> 
> She probably fked some other guy, but not my sh-tshow.


Well, it really isn't socially acceptable, but it's common none-the-less. In my experience, I've never met anyone who's a saint - everyone (to some degree) has lied or broken their word/promise/vow, or broken social rules and laws. Some of those transgressions are accepted, while others are not - but they are ALL transgressions.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Married but Happy said:


> Well, it really isn't socially acceptable, but it's common none-the-less. In my experience, I've never met anyone who's a saint - everyone (to some degree) has lied or broken their word/promise/vow, or broken social rules and laws. Some of those transgressions are accepted, while others are not - but they are ALL transgressions.


It is. It's socially acceptable along with cheating, there may be consequences, but enough people do it that no one really gives a sh-t no more.

Fallen world, or was it always fallen? I have no idea, it's been like this all my life.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Fallen world, or was it always fallen?


Always, just no one talked about it.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

CallingDrLove said:


> Well working for the BBC makes more sense than an Aryan with a big…well you know.


But you are probably right...


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

You are just the type of chap who needs a solid USMC ass whooppin‘. Sooner or later you will mess with the wrong wife and you will likely regret your actions when the husband rains hell down on your ass.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> People of character avoid even the appearance of impropriety. The blame for these office affairs does not belong on a society that allows women to work or be around men other than their husband. Housewives cheat. Cheaters create opportunity. It is entirely possible for a woman to be “off leash” without cheating. *Men cheat too, more often than women*, and it was never because women were “around,” it was because they chose to cheat.


Stats please. You may be right, but I wouldn’t bet on it. Women have far more opportunities to cheat than men. BOTH are equally prone. From my experience, women are more likely to cheat in a circumstance where you have a married couple of 10 years or more and There’s never been cheating before. But that’s biased by me too.😊


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> @aryn.bbc What's the meaning of your user name, please?


Well, I don't think the 'bbc' stands for the British Broadcasting Corporation!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> Stats please. You may be right, but I wouldn’t bet on it. Women have far more opportunities to cheat than men. BOTH are equally prone. From my experience, women are more likely to cheat in a circumstance where you have a married couple of 10 years or more and There’s never been cheating before. But that’s biased by me too.😊


From my experience, men cheat all the time and no one thinks they're doing anything wrong, but if a woman cheats THAT is wrong. So you see how anecdotal evidence can sway these things. I'm not going to play the "show me the stats" game with you. The thing about statistics is that as soon as I find some, you'll go to dadstartingover.com and find different ones that refute my stats. As is typical of threads like these, this will devolve into men vs women and I am not the one today. Bottom line, cheating is not something exclusive to men or women. So here is my answer: Because I am not willing to play the "women suck, no men suck" game with you, due to the pointlessness of it, I withdraw my claim that men cheat more. If I'm not willing to back it up, I shouldn't make it. I'm sure you are going to go on and on about how women are "more likely" to cheat because reasons, and I'm going to ignore it and not ask you to back it up because it's pointless conversation meant to start a fight over something upon which you and I will never agree.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Its complicated, if it wasn't me or others like OP, it would have been another guy.
> 
> Thats the justification I played in my mind when I did the same thing. It's not something I'm proud of, but when the opportunity presented itself... you know...
> 
> I'm hoping I will never be that guy again but I understand where OP is coming from


Yes that's called justification. Well its ok because if not me then another guy. Amazing what people will tell themselves to justify appalling behaviour. Aren't there enough single girls out there to have casual sex with would be my question. 

How we act when tempted and when no one is looking shows the sort of people we are. I suspect nearly everyone here has had at least one opportunity to cheat, if not many more, many don't do it though because they have integrity.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> From my experience, men cheat all the time and no one thinks they're doing anything wrong, but if a woman cheats THAT is wrong. So you see how anecdotal evidence can sway these things. I'm not going to play the "show me the stats" game with you. The thing about statistics is that as soon as I find some, you'll go to dadstartingover.com and find different ones that refute my stats. As is typical of threads like these, this will devolve into men vs women and I am not the one today. Bottom line, cheating is not something exclusive to men or women. So here is my answer: Because I am not willing to play the "women suck, no men suck" game with you, due to the pointlessness of it, I withdraw my claim that men cheat more. If I'm not willing to back it up, I shouldn't make it. I'm sure you are going to go on and on about how women are "more likely" to cheat because reasons, and I'm going to ignore it and not ask you to back it up because it's pointless conversation meant to start a fight over something upon which you and I will never agree.


I think a lot of people realize that its just as bad if either sex cheats.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> My view on single people having affairs with married people is that I personally do not want to cause anyone harm even indirectly, so I wouldn't have an affair/relationship with a married person, _unless _they were separated without intention to reconcile. That said, the *real* POSs are the women who initiate these affairs. While I don't approve of OP's actions, he is not married, and he (if he's to be believed) did not approach these women. IMO, there are degrees of responsibility one should exercise; for example, if I found a dollar on the street, I'd pick it up and keep it, but if I found a wallet or large amount of cash, I'd do my best to return it. In this case, someone is giving him "the wallet," and it IS theirs to give, though their husbands might dispute it (and apparently, not all would!). So while I don't approve of OP helping others break their vows, and wouldn't do so myself, he's not the POS here.


I cant agree. If he knows the lady is married or in a relationship he is just as responsible.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> Well, it really isn't socially acceptable, but it's common none-the-less. In my experience, I've never met anyone who's a saint - everyone (to some degree) has lied or broken their word/promise/vow, or broken social rules and laws. Some of those transgressions are accepted, while others are not - but they are ALL transgressions.


Some transgressions do more damage than others. Cheating can do incredible damage to families.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I think a lot of people realize that its just as bad if either sex cheats.


Sure, but my point was that “based on my experience.” “My experience” is limited to me. Therefore not indicative of the world as a whole. He was demanding statistics for the express purpose of finding other stats to refute them and going back and forth about men v women. It’s pointless and not a productive discussion that has zero to do with the original post.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> Yes that's called justification. Well its ok because if not me then another guy. Amazing what people will tell themselves to justify appalling behaviour. Aren't there enough single girls out there to have casual sex with would be my question.
> 
> How we act when tempted and when no one is looking shows the sort of people we are. I suspect nearly everyone here has had at least one opportunity to cheat, if not many more, many don't do it though because they have integrity.


I'm single now, look at the mess I'm in with all this online crap. When the opportunity presents itself organically, it's not always ideal, sometimes she's just 18, sometimes she's someone at work, sometimes she has a boyfriend, sometimes she's married. Sometimes you get involved and only find out later that she has a partner. 

I'm not disagreeing with you though, it is about character and integrity, but most people, including myself have our weaknesses...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> Some transgressions do more damage than others. Cheating can do incredible damage to families.


Yeah but whose fault is it really for the marital breakdown?

If a man sleeps with a married woman knowingly he should know the risks. But is he to blame?

No, if my partner cheats on me, she is entirely to blame. Doesn't mean I won't hunt down the guy though depending on circumstances...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> I'm single now, look at the mess I'm in with all this online crap. When the opportunity presents itself organically, it's not always ideal, sometimes she's just 18, sometimes she's someone at work, sometimes she has a boyfriend, sometimes she's married. Sometimes you get involved and only find out later that she has a partner.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you though, it is about character and integrity, but most people, including myself have our weaknesses...


If you know you have a certain weakness then take steps to avoid getting into certain situations. So the OP can make sure he doesnt spend time alone with married women for example. On the other hand he seems more than happy to commit adultery so I doubt he will stop.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I cant agree. If he knows the lady is married or in a relationship he is just as responsible.


Hahaha no. 

He's single. A married woman approaches him for sex.

While it's pretty low to have sex with a married person, he's not made vows of fidelity to anyone, he's not making the first moves, the MARRIED person is more the POS.

Blame the married adulterer please, placing blame where it should go.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

MattMatt said:


> @aryn.bbc What's the meaning of your user name, please?


Sounds kind of white supremacy to me....but he's "mixed"...so scratching my head.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> You are just the type of chap who needs a solid USMC ass whooppin‘. Sooner or later you will mess with the wrong wife and you will likely regret your actions when the husband rains hell down on your ass.


I'd like a ring side seat to that one.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> From my experience, men cheat all the time and *SOME PEOPLE THINK* they're doing anything wrong, but if a woman cheats THAT is wrong.


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> From my experience, men cheat all the time and no one thinks they're doing anything wrong, but if a woman cheats THAT is wrong. So you see how anecdotal evidence can sway these things. I'm not going to play the "show me the stats" game with you. The thing about statistics is that as soon as I find some, you'll go to dadstartingover.com and find different ones that refute my stats. As is typical of threads like these, this will devolve into men vs women and I am not the one today. Bottom line, cheating is not something exclusive to men or women. So here is my answer: Because I am not willing to play the "women suck, no men suck" game with you, due to the pointlessness of it, I withdraw my claim that men cheat more. If I'm not willing to back it up, I shouldn't make it. I'm sure you are going to go on and on about how women are "more likely" to cheat because reasons, and I'm going to ignore it and not ask you to back it up because it's pointless conversation meant to start a fight over something upon which you and I will never agree.


 Crap, I feel I’ve been demoted to not even being worth arguing with. Can’t we at least agree to argue about some other stuff?
You’re Totally no fun today.😝


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> Crap, I feel I’ve been demoted to not even being worth arguing with. Can’t we at least agree to argue about some other stuff?
> You’re Totally no fun today.😝


I know. Sorry. I have a lot going on.


----------



## fluffycoco (May 29, 2021)

Thank you for the contribution to discuss, I will check it again tonight with my popcorn, hopefully not deleted that time.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> There, fixed it for you.


That’s fair. It’s actually kind of impressive, the logistical gymnastics I’ve heard used to explain to my poor little woman brain why it’s “different” when men cheat. 😂😂😂


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> That’s fair. It’s actually kind of impressive, the logistical gymnastics I’ve heard used to explain to my poor little woman brain why it’s “different” when men cheat. 😂😂😂


I think men cheat at a higher rate as well. I have no stats, could probably find them. That's just my opinion without doing the research.

But I do also believe the margin between men and women might not be as bid as you think. And in any case, whoever cheats, most of the time there is someone on the opposite sex side that is there willing to help them cheat, which is just as bad.


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> I worked my whole life in a male dominated profession. In various locations around the country. The stories I could tell of the affairs between married women and men on the job. Most of the men were also married, usually managers ( at all levels ). But the single men were in great demand.
> 
> I often wondered how we managed to actually accomplish the business we were in for all the romantic activity at work. My wife's career was female dominated. Most of the few men in her profession were only romantically interested in other males.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply its appreciated


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> I think men cheat at a higher rate as well. I have no stats, could probably find them. That's just my opinion without doing the research.
> 
> But I do also believe the margin between men and women might not be as bid as you think. And in any case, whoever cheats, most of the time there is someone on the opposite sex side that is there willing to help them cheat, which is just as bad.


Thank you for your reply. I have been surrounded by women most of life. Grew up with a plethora of aunts. As student shared house with women. And worked in an enviroment where there were equal number of women to men. I have noticed women cheat as easily as men do. Men married or not tend to brag about their conquests. That why they get easily caught and have to face the music.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Yes there is an easy answer, you stop doing it. How would you feel about a guy doing the same with your wife if you were married?
> So what if women approach you? You say no, it's not hard.
> People who cheat will always lie about their spouse and marriage. They lie and deceive and cheat and you are part of their deception.
> 
> ...


He could care less.

This Thread is an exercise in bragging

His Avatar contains BBC.

Ask yourself why this is.

BBC is fishing for more pale candidates, methinks.


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

Thank you all for your answers and perspective.
Even the insults thrown my way is okay. I forgive you all.
I am not here to judge anyone on their life choices and wish you all a nice day
Bye


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

CallingDrLove said:


> Well working for the BBC makes more sense than an Aryan with a big…well you know.


I do work for the BBC and Aryn not Aryan is my name. 
I am mixrace half hindu and half british
Aryans were my ancestors from central asia
The Aryan race were oringally hindus living in Hindu Kush in Afganistan over 5000 years ago
The term was taken over by so call supremacists who know nothing of its history


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> Hahaha no.
> 
> He's single. A married woman approaches him for sex.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insight. Its appreciated.There is no black and white answer to this. Depends on whether morality dictates you stay miserably married all your life I guess


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

aryn.bbc said:


> The term was taken over by so call supremacists who know nothing of its history


Correct.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

aryn.bbc said:


> I do work for the BBC and Aryn not Aryan is my name.
> I am mixrace half hindu and half british
> Aryans were my ancestors from central asia
> The Aryan race were oringally hindus living in Hindu Kush in Afganistan over 5000 years ago
> The term was taken over by so call supremacists who know nothing of its history


It was a joke. I was intentionally misreading your name.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

aryn.bbc said:


> Thank you all for your answers and perspective.
> Even the insults thrown my way is okay. I forgive you all.
> I am not here to judge anyone on their life choices and wish you all a nice day
> Bye


You walk a dangerous line mate, but you know the risks. Just don't expect sympathy if it happens, I know I don't.


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

CallingDrLove said:


> It was a joke. I was intentionally misreading your name.


No worries but thaks for understanding


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> @aryn.bbc What's the meaning of your user name, please?





drencrom said:


> Sounds kind of white supremacy to me....but he's "mixed"...so scratching my head.


The name Aryn is primarily a female name of Irish origin that *means Ireland*. From the Irish name for Ireland. 
*Different Spellings of the name Aryn: *Eryn, Aryn


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> The name Aryn is primarily a female name of Irish origin that *means Ireland*. From the Irish name for Ireland.


Thank you for that info ...I know irish Aoife and like that name very much and have loads of irish friends. But hate guiness


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I wonder if he is writing an article or something.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Hahaha no.
> 
> He's single. A married woman approaches him for sex.
> 
> ...


This is semantics, If someone is being raped and another person watches it but doesn't participate physically does anyone qualify that? Or do civilized people know both of those folks are rapists. So it is with this. People actively participating in stealing others agency and potentially destroying their lives are POS. Nuff said.


----------



## Long Road (7 mo ago)

No one should even be a little shocked. Modern world has told women to go out and try it all, if you don't find it try it all again. 
Divorce rates are 50% or higher in most nations. As many men can attest to here women don't want to give it up at home so it is being taken care of someplace else.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

sokillme said:


> This is semantics, If someone is being raped and another person watches it but doesn't participate physically does anyone qualify that? Or do civilized people know both of those folks are rapists. So it is with this. People actively participating in stealing others agency and potentially destroying their lives are POS. Nuff said.


Disagree that it's just semantics. 

A single man has made no vows of fidelity to anyone. A married person has. 

I am surprised you are on the "let's blame the single affair partner as much as the adulterous spouse" bandwagon.


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

Long Road said:


> No one should even be a little shocked. Modern world has told women to go out and try it all, if you don't find it try it all again.
> Divorce rates are 50% or higher in most nations. As many men can attest to here women don't want to give it up at home so it is being taken care of someplace else.


Interesting to see how many seem to live so called ideal lives and have a ideal world view. Where everything is perfect.
Facing reality of what actually happens in society is not for everyone.
The insults only shows the true character of the writer insluting others in my opinion
But thank you for all others engaging in the discussion


----------



## Long Road (7 mo ago)

aryn.bbc said:


> Interesting to see how many seem to live so called ideal lives and have a ideal world view. Where everything is perfect.
> Facing reality of what actually happens in society is not for everyone.
> The insults only shows the true character of the writer insluting others in my opinion
> But thank you for all others engaging in the discussion


Insults? who and where did I insult anyone. I was just pointing out facts with out adding links.


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

Long Road said:


> Insults? who and where did I insult anyone. I was just pointing out facts with out adding links.


I did not mean you insulting me. 
Just reading the replies to my posts I got quite a few insulting messages. Its to be expected. I am ok with it
My sincere apologies for the misunderstanding 
I appreciated your comments


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ah_sorandy said:


> Well, I don't think the 'bbc' stands for the British Broadcasting Corporation!


Hope this doesnt turn into dreaded size thread


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> Hope this doesnt turn into dreaded size thread


Mini-me hopes it doesn't too!


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

aryn.bbc said:


> Hello and thx for reading my post. I am male SINGLE mixrace professional educated cultured based in London UK
> 
> Over the years I have had both friendships and affairs with several married women.
> 
> ...


Well I guess these women could say the truth, that they are just horrible people. But it doesn’t quite have that nice ring of victimhood.

There is something very broken about a person who enjoys having “unencumbered” sexual relationships with these kinds of women. Why are you posting about it?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Aren't there enough single girls out there to have casual sex with would be my question.


From what I read, lot of single men prefer a married woman because the woman is on birth control, isn't looking for a husband, and is all jacked up from illicit relationship. The women are in it 100% for NSA sex. The single guy gets exactly what he wants with no obligations beyond doing a good job in the sack


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> That’s fair. It’s actually kind of impressive, the logistical gymnastics I’ve heard used to explain to my poor little woman brain why it’s “different” when men cheat. 😂😂😂


It's usually explained that it's because men are such 'visual' creatures that they just can't help themselves. There, all sorted for you.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Rus47 said:


> Hope this doesnt turn into dreaded size thread


We need pics!


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

Strangely reading all the replies to my post.

NO ONE HAS MENTIONED IF THE HUSBANDS HAD ANY RESPONSIBILITIES FOR THEIR ACTIONS

Are they somehow all Saintly Victims of a cheating wife and her lover?

Or maybe they by their actions behaviour attitude also contributed to their wives looking elsewhere?

I vote for the Guiltless Victims Card.

Husbands after all are such perfect specimens in every way imaginable in your imaginary world.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

aryn.bbc said:


> Strangely reading all the replies to my post.
> 
> NO ONE HAS MENTIONED IF THE HUSBANDS HAD ANY RESPONSIBILITIES FOR THEIR ACTIONS
> 
> ...


No, but they are entitled to choosing if they want a wife who bangs the town *****.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

aryn.bbc said:


> Strangely reading all the replies to my post.
> 
> NO ONE HAS MENTIONED IF THE HUSBANDS HAD ANY RESPONSIBILITIES FOR THEIR ACTIONS
> 
> ...


This is just a copout and ridiculous.

Yes, some men contribute to the problems in their marriage. But choosing to cheat is completely on the women who cheats. She could have worked to fix the marital problem or leave the marriage. 

The same goes for a man who cheats and his wife.

But the husband shares no responsibility for your choice to have an affair with his wife. That's 100% on you. You trying to put responsibility on the husband for your actions is ridiculous.

And keep in mind that very often, when husbands and/or wives cheat, it's not because they are married to a spouse who has done them wrong. It's because they are flawed and just want to cheat. They are entitled users.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

OP is obviously a man of zero integrity and devoid of a conscience.


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

The perfect husbands
They do exist ? 
Please show me one
Must be the son of a unicorn and mermaid 
Rare breed


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> It's usually explained that it's because men are such 'visual' creatures that they just can't help themselves. There, all sorted for you.


I think the best one was: “I have no intention of leaving my wife for these other women. But if she sleeps with someone else, I will leave her. So if she has sex with someone else, she is risking our FAMILY. I’m not hurting anyone or risking anything so I’m not doing anything wrong.”

This is actual advice I was given by a divorced friend of my husband: “There is nothing sexier than self confidence. If you’re confident and secure enough that your husband can sleep with other women and have it not affect your relationship, he will love you forever.”

So yeah.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

aryn.bbc said:


> Strangely reading all the replies to my post.
> 
> NO ONE HAS MENTIONED IF THE HUSBANDS HAD ANY RESPONSIBILITIES FOR THEIR ACTIONS
> 
> ...


Ha! Your hoes taught you to speak in cheater mindset! This is cute.

If you are for real, then the only reason you’re posting here is because you’re looking to justify your own actions.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> Ha! Your hoes taught you to speak in cheater mindset! This is cute.
> 
> If you are for real, then the only reason you’re posting here is because you’re looking to justify your own actions.


If they’re not doing anything wrong, why are they keeping it a secret? It’s all nonsense. This thread is reminiscent of the ones started by our redhead friend.


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

If my post is troubling you simply ignore it and move on 
I wish you well in your perfect saintly harmonius world you live in.
You are truly lucky even blessed
Coming here is a test of facing reality with maturity.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

aryn.bbc said:


> Thank you all for your answers and perspective.
> Even the insults thrown my way is okay. I forgive you all.


You are the one that sleeps with other mens's wives. We aren't the ones needing forgiveness here. Who knows, keep it up and you may be begging a husband for forgiveness so as to not stomp a well deserved mudhole in your butt.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm glad he posted, why would we not want the perspective of one of the main characters in our dramas, know your enemy.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

If history has shown us anything it is that men's vices and desires have lead many a women down the same path, but only to turn around and slap the sarlet letter upon them while they seek comfort in their own hypocrisy. Adultery is a game where there are no winners and everyone loses perhaps some less than other but a loss is felt regardless.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

aryn.bbc said:


> The perfect husbands
> They do exist ?
> Please show me one
> Must be the son of a unicorn and mermaid
> Rare breed


So the only people who should not be cheated on, betrayed and lied to… are perfect. I can see now why you’re afraid to be in a relationship.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> The name Aryn is primarily a female name of Irish origin that *means Ireland*. From the Irish name for Ireland.
> *Different Spellings of the name Aryn: *Eryn, Aryn


Ah, I took it to mean aryan.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

sokillme said:


> I wonder if he is writing an article or something.


That or he is simply smug, wanted to come on here, tell his tales of sleeping with other men's wives, and getting a chuckle at the thought of triggering them/us.

Although I'm not triggered since I am long gone from my x-*****, I still recognize a bottom dweller when I see one.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Livvie said:


> Hahaha no.
> 
> He's single. A married woman approaches him for sex.
> 
> ...


Oh, the married adulterer, for sure, needs to bear the brundt of the anger. No doubt about that.

But that doesn't mean he's innocent, and I wouldn't blame a guy if he decided to act on that. I wouldn't, but I wouldn't blame them if they did.

And he's not making the first moves? First of, that is irrelevant. Second..I doubt he is innocent of making any moves, first or otherwise. He is signaling his interest in them, I guarantee it.

Having said that, yes, my anger rested with my x-wife. I did tell the OM thank you for taking out my trash and that she is his problem now. My revenge is complete. They have come to blows before. Sucks to be them.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

aryn.bbc said:


> Interesting to see how many seem to live so called ideal lives and have a ideal world view. Where everything is perfect.
> Facing reality of what actually happens in society is not for everyone.
> The insults only shows the true character of the writer insluting others in my opinion
> But thank you for all others engaging in the discussion


So let me get this straight.

You f*** other men's wives......and "insults" are the bigger problem here???? If you don't see that your bedding down wives is a worse insult than anything anyone can say to you on an internet forum....then I'm guessing you are one of those we have seen come to this site as of late to simply rile up posters.

You're getting off on it. So spare us your outrage at "insults".



> Just reading the replies to my posts I got quite a few insulting messages. Its to be expected.


Precisely, you expected it. Hence you knew it would piss people off. That's why you posted it.


----------



## aryn.bbc (7 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> You f*** other men's wifes......and "insults" are a bigger problem. If you don't see that your bedding down wives is a worse insult than anything anyone can say to you on an internet forum....then I'm guessing you are one of those we have seen come to this site as of late to simply rile up posters.
> 
> ...


The insults are genuinly the most interesting part of the topic.
Shows you the true character mentality of the person doing the insulting. 
I love it keep them coming


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

aryn.bbc said:


> Strangely reading all the replies to my post.
> 
> NO ONE HAS MENTIONED IF THE HUSBANDS HAD ANY RESPONSIBILITIES FOR THEIR ACTIONS
> 
> ...


I think the default answer is that the cheater is always wrong. Full stop. They will always excuse their actions by blaming something/someone besides themselves. And they will tell their AP a pile of lies about the one they are betraying. Because lying is what they do and liars are what they are. A woman ( or man ) cheats on the person they swore an oath to forsake all others for because they wanted to. They let lust rule their lives and have no integrity at all. 
You were correct that if you didn't shag them they would find someone else. At work, in a bar, on the subway, whatever. So personally I place no blame on your doorstep. Like nearly all people in this world you are an opportunist. You see that a person dropped a wallet in the grocery store, so you pick it up and jam it in your pocket. After all, if you didn't pick it up, someone else would.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> This is just a copout and ridiculous.
> 
> Yes, some men contribute to the problems in their marriage. But choosing to cheat is completely on the women who cheats. She could have worked to fix the marital problem or leave the marriage.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Ron White joke about a man in a supermarket paying his wife a compliment.

MY WIFE CAME HOME WITH A STORY THE OTHER DAY.
SHE GOES, "I WAS IN THE PRODUCE DEPARTMENT TODAY,AND THIS GUY TOLD ME I WAS BEAUTIFUL."

WELL, BABY, HE'S RIGHT. YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL.

"YEAH, BUT HE SAID IT."

WELL, I'M SAYIN' IT NOW. YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL.

"YEAH, BUT HE SAID IT."


REALLY? YOU EVER OVERDRAW HIS CHECKIN' ACCOUNT?
YOU EVER DRIVE HIS BRAND-NEW MERCEDES STRAIGHT THROUGH THE ***' GARAGE DOOR?

HAS THAT EVER HAPPENED TO *THAT* GUY?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> If they’re not doing anything wrong, why are they keeping it a secret? It’s all nonsense. This thread is reminiscent of the ones started by our redhead friend.


Yup and what happened to ThatRedHead?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

As @Blondilocks often says "STDD".


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

aryn.bbc said:


> I did not mean you insulting me.
> Just reading the replies to my posts I got quite a few insulting messages. Its to be expected. I am ok with it
> My sincere apologies for the misunderstanding
> I appreciated your comments


What do you expect when you are acting the way you do. I know a person who had a severe and debilitating nervous breakdown when she found out her husband had been having an affair. Another who was devastated and left with 6 very hurting children when her husband cheated and left her. Another who committed suicide. I know children devastated by one of their parents cheating. I know many marriages destroyed by adultery. 
If you are fine about all that then you must have no conscience and no compassion at all for your fellow man.
I hope you get found out so that those who know you understand the sort of man you are. Eventually you will get found out.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

aryn.bbc said:


> The perfect husbands
> They do exist ?
> Please show me one
> Must be the son of a unicorn and mermaid
> Rare breed


I know loads of good husband's. Ones who don't cheat with other people's wives. Ones who have good moral values and integrity.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rus47 said:


> I think the default answer is that the cheater is always wrong. Full stop. They will always excuse their actions by blaming something/someone besides themselves. And they will tell their AP a pile of lies about the one they are betraying. Because lying is what they do and liars are what they are. A woman ( or man ) cheats on the person they swore an oath to forsake all others for because they wanted to. They let lust rule their lives and have no integrity at all.
> You were correct that if you didn't shag them they would find someone else. At work, in a bar, on the subway, whatever. So personally I place no blame on your doorstep. Like nearly all people in this world you are an opportunist. You see that a person dropped a wallet in the grocery store, so you pick it up and jam it in your pocket. After all, if you didn't pick it up, someone else would.


I place 50% of the blame at his door step because he is choosing to cheat with another man's wife.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

aryn.bbc said:


> The insults are genuinly the most interesting part of the topic.
> Shows you the true character mentality of the person doing the insulting.
> I love it keep them coming


You are the one acting like an animal with no self control or integrity, and saying that is an insult to animals.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> I place 50% of the blame at his door step because he is choosing to cheat with another man's wife.


I would place 100% of the blame for cheating on the cheating wife.

OP is 100% responsible of his actions alone however and the consequences it may entail.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> You are the one acting like an animal with no self control or integrity, and saying that is an insult to animals.


You know you done messed up when you’re insulted by Diana. 🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> You are the one acting like an animal with no self control or integrity, and saying that is an insult to animals.


I am loving me some spicy Diana! 🥰


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lostinthought61 said:


> If history has shown us anything it is that men's vices and desires have lead many a women down the same path, but only to turn around and slap the sarlet letter upon them while they seek comfort in their own hypocrisy. Adultery is a game where there are no winners and everyone loses perhaps some less than other but a loss is felt regardless.


Yes, there are always bad consequences eventually.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

QuietRiot said:


> You know you done messed up when you’re insulted by Diana. 🤣


Lol 🤣


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

And there you have it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I am loving me some spicy Diana! 🥰


I have my limits 😆😳


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I have my limits 😆😳


Apparently do to the mods. And I thank them for it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> The name Aryn is primarily a female name of Irish origin that *means Ireland*. From the Irish name for Ireland.
> *Different Spellings of the name Aryn: *Eryn, Aryn


I was thinking more of the BBC acronym.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I do think there can be instances where pertinent information can be gathered on how, why, under what circumstances and help in understanding the motives and processes of how affairs can occur by hearing from the perspectives of an AP. 

Unfortunately I am not getting any useful or constructive vibe from this OP however.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> I do think there can be instances where pertinent information can be gathered on how, why, under what circumstances and help in understanding the motives and processes of how affairs can occur by hearing from the perspectives of an AP.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not getting any useful or constructive vibe from this OP however.


It was obvious OP was here to ruffle feathers.

To address your post, I think hearing out APs about their issues with problems with the marriage are of value. But if they are clearly bringing up problems in a marriage to justify the cheating, then no, they are of no value as the selfish AP is shifting blame.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Disagree that it's just semantics.
> 
> A single man has made no vows of fidelity to anyone. A married person has.
> 
> I am surprised you are on the "let's blame the single affair partner as much as the adulterous spouse" bandwagon.


I blame them both. Again, I don't care to qualify it. Yes one made a vow so the anger of the husband should be directed at his wife, but I don't specifically tell you not to **** on my floor if you visit me, but if you do I am going to kick you the hell out.

**** both of them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

oldshirt said:


> I do think there can be instances where pertinent information can be gathered on how, why, under what circumstances and help in understanding the motives and processes of how affairs can occur by hearing from the perspectives of an AP.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not getting any useful or constructive vibe from this OP however.


Me either, seems to be a rile post and he says he expects reactions yet gets triggered by said reactions 🤷‍♂️

The mind will work to justify whatever it, or a particular organ, wants to do. Reckon we should have just reminded OP of the risk he is taking and left it as that.

You aren't going to convince him not to do it, nor can we stop it by focusing on the end of the rope. The rope starts with the cheater.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

sokillme said:


> I blame them both. Again, I don't care to qualify it. Yes one made a vow so the anger of the husband should be directed at his wife, but I don't specifically tell you not to **** on my floor if you visit me, but if you do I am going to kick you the hell out.
> 
> **** both of them.


Pretty much.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Me either, seems to be a rile post and he says he expects reactions yet gets triggered by said reactions 🤷‍♂️
> 
> The mind will work to justify whatever it, or a particular organ, wants to do. Reckon we should have just reminded OP of the risk he is taking and left it as that.
> 
> You aren't going to convince him not to do it, nor can we stop it by focusing on the end of the rope. The rope starts with the cheater.


I don't think he cares about the risks or how many lives he may destroy.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I don't think he cares about the risks or how many lives he may destroy.


Well, if he ends up f*****g with the wrong wife, there may be a husband that makes sure he won't do it to anyone else.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I don't think he cares about the risks or how many lives he may destroy.


What is startling to me is the lack of concern for the lives of the children. Children who are blameless for both issues between parents and the lack of self control and decency of cheaters. They’re lives are upended by selfish adults and they are powerless.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

drencrom said:


> And there you have it.
> 
> View attachment 88173


That has to be some kind of record short time.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> I don't think he cares about the risks or how many lives he may destroy.


Of course not, until it's his life on the line or his life destroyed.

Let's face it though, the risk is minimal. It's so common and socially accepted.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Just on this topic about who is to blame when a woman cheats on her husband, solely her or the AP as well? You may feel free to switch sexes if you wish, but as a man, I'm more comfortable to frame this from a man's perspective.

My wife swore to have and hold me, forsaking all other's. This is a promise, the POS who she was banging did not make to me. He indeed promised me nothing, but knowing she was married to me, he has made himself my enemy. I dispatch of enemies as I see fit, I don't owe that man any courtesy after the fact. In a more civilized time, it would have been pistols at dawn although I did fence at university, blades would have been equally acceptable. In this time of backstabbing and smiling at your enemies, I'm not averse to deploying administrative violence (for an explanation search "Terrence Popp - Redonkulas - Administrative Violence) to sink such a man.

The only time I will not act against the man is if he was unaware of my existence.

For the sake of equality, the same administrative violence is the destiny of the adulterous wife as well.

I am a man who does not love his enemies and does not stand for coddling traitors. These kinds of people are those who have taken a once tender heart and turned it to a rock towards those who actively holds enmity against me or betray me.


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

aryn.bbc said:


> Hello and thx for reading my post. I am male SINGLE mixrace professional educated cultured based in London UK
> 
> Over the years I have had both friendships and affairs with several married women.
> 
> ...


Another one of these grifter rotten garbage man who is destroying lives. Oh, but the wives wanted it. I got three letters for you. You know what they are.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Of course not, until it's his life on the line or his life destroyed.
> 
> Let's face it though, the risk is minimal. It's so common and socially accepted.


No it’s not. That’s you justifying it


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> The name Aryn is primarily a female name of Irish origin that *means Ireland*. From the Irish name for Ireland.
> *Different Spellings of the name Aryn: *Eryn, Aryn


Thanks, Mom!


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Let's face it though, the risk is minimal. It's so common and socially accepted.


It's only accepted by the dregs and pieces of s*** in society.

And a man that might end up smashing his face in later when he finds out will disagree.

Tell you what, here is the litmus test. If he truly thinks he is doing nothing wrong, then he should be able to visit these husbands, tell them he is f**** their wives, yes? Afterall, if he isn't doing anything wrong, these husbands will give him a hug and tell him it's not his fault.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

aryn.bbc said:


> If my post is troubling you simply ignore it and move on
> I wish you well in your perfect saintly harmonius world you live in.
> You are truly lucky even blessed
> Coming here is a test of facing reality with maturity.


Uh, huh, and sticking your resentful tongue at the British snobs, that you are determined to burn.

One man's way of getting even.
Yes, and enjoying of it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

drencrom said:


> It's only accepted by the dregs and pieces of s*** in society.
> 
> And a man that might end up smashing his face in later when he finds out will disagree.
> 
> Tell you what, here is the litmus test. If he truly thinks he is doing nothing wrong, then he should be able to visit these husbands, tell them he is f**** their wives, yes? Afterall, if he isn't doing anything wrong, these husbands will give him a hug and tell him it's not his fault.


Society is full of pieces of sh-t, in an ideal world we can clean them out too, but we can't can we?

Assault, manslaughter, murder, over a cheating ho? Risk is less for OP, that's the hard facts


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

aryn.bbc said:


> If I refused or said not interested the women replied they would look elsewhere.
> So might as well be me instead as a trusted friend companion lover.


"If I refused or said not interested the women replied they would look elsewhere" - said no woman in the history of women...lol. I guess you were so good looking and such a catch, they all just said this to you, right? C'mon man, that statement killed your whole post.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Mybabysgotit said:


> "If I refused or said not interested the women replied they would look elsewhere" - said no woman in the history of women...lol. I guess you were so good looking and such a catch, they all just said this to you, right? C'mon man, that statement killed your whole post.


Yeah it may be true that the next one would, but no one is going to tell him that.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Society is full of pieces of sh-t, in an ideal world we can clean them out too, but we can't can we?
> 
> Assault, manslaughter, murder, over a cheating ho? Risk is less for OP, that's the hard facts


you are calling the women you hook up with whores? And then say you had to or someone else would? Are you serious! gross


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Mybabysgotit said:


> "If I refused or said not interested the women replied they would look elsewhere" - said no woman in the history of women...lol. I guess you were so good looking and such a catch, they all just said this to you, right? C'mon man, that statement killed your whole post.


Wait you mean he isn’t a philanthropist serving the poor neglected females of the world? He is saving them from their horrible lives by penetrating them, makes perfect sense. (I think we were supposed to soothe his fragile ego and failed miserably.)


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> What is startling to me is the lack of concern for the lives of the children. Children who are blameless for both issues between parents and the lack of self control and decency of cheaters. They’re lives are upended by selfish adults and they are powerless.


How do we know if the story is even real. Seems the goal was just to yank people's chains.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rus47 said:


> How do we know if the story is even real. Seems the goal was just to yank people's chains.


7 pages already 

He even posted the title in CAPS.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Of course not, until it's his life on the line or his life destroyed.
> 
> Let's face it though, the risk is minimal. It's so common and socially accepted.


Its really not minimal. Don't you know people whose marriages and families were destroyed by cheating? I know loads.
Its only accepted in certain circles. The dregs of society.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Did the TAM rules change? I thought a newbie was supposed to first start a thread in the introduction section and be cleared by the mods before posting elsewhere. Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> Its really not minimal. Don't you know people whose marriages and families were destroyed by cheating? I know loads.
> Its only accepted in certain circles. The dregs of society.


Risk is minimal to him, as the guy sleeping with the married woman.

The responsibility of the marriages and families destroyed by cheating lies solely with the married woman.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Rus47 said:


> Did the TAM rules change? I thought a newbie was supposed to first start a thread in the introduction section and be cleared by the mods before posting elsewhere. Or did I misunderstand?


That's no longer the rule.

Back in the old days when TAM was on vBulletin software we started getting hit hard by spammers. There were some posting dozens, if not hundreds of posts a night. It took hours every day to just delete all the posts. So, the tech team added the intro forum and set the rule that they had to post there first and then wait a while to post anywhere else. This ended the huge spam attacks.

The platform used by TAM now uses a service that weeds out most spam posters. They are sent to a queue that moderators have to approve/disapprove. So, we no longer need to intro forum to weed out spammers.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Its really not minimal. Don't you know people whose marriages and families were destroyed by cheating? I know loads.
> Its only accepted in certain circles. The dregs of society.


Were it only so. Maybe "accepted" is too strong a word. I would just say common, the norm, and across all levels of society and all civilizations. I would say that a faithful marriage of a lifetime is so rare as to be very unusual. In a lot of cases, the cheating remains undiscovered. At least until one of the APs kicks the bucket and their partner comes out of the woodwork to the family's surprise. 

What percent of marriages have infidelity by one or both of the partners? And life always goes on. The kids grow up, marry, and cheat on their spouses. According to social media and the entertainment industry this the norm. Everyone is "doing" it. And of course for every cheater there is someone like this OP who relish and revel in how important and sexy they must be to have pulled a married woman or man from their spouse.

We have a relative ( not a 'dreg' ) who has cheated on every woman he has been with and on every one of his many wives. Suprisingly, his numerous divorces haven't made him destitute, he is actually quite well off. When he introduces the latest squeeze, always want to tell her what she is lining up for. Except the latest one is always the one he cheated on the previous one with, so she knows the score right? Or should if she has two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Why was he so keen on mentioning multiple non important details about himself? It sounded an introduction on a swarmy dating app. I was half expecting him to say he was uncircumcised.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rus47 said:


> We have a relative ( not a 'dreg' ) who has cheated on every woman he has been with and on every one of his many wives. Suprisingly, his numerous divorces haven't made him destitute, he is actually quite well off. When he introduces the latest squeeze, always want to tell her what she is lining up for. Except the latest one is always the one he cheated on the previous one with, so she knows the score right? * Or should if she has two brain cells to rub together.*


Sadly, many women don't. That's what I'm learning - or being reminded of - recently...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Actually, the OP, or someone pretty much like him, started an affair with the wife of a husband who came to TAM. They had two little girls and the fallout was dreadful.

Apparently the predator had broken up a number of marriages including that of the TAM member's, but this was at the time when there was a website that allowed people to publish the details of cheaters on it. And predator's name appeared on that site with details of several of his affairs.

Anyone searching for his name on Google, etc., his name came up in first place. Unfortunately his son had the same first and last name and he was something of a young sporting hero in the UK, so when a sport fan searched on the son's name the name of his father and his profile link to the cheater's website came up! Dreadfully embarrassing for his family.

Also, predator was a known performer of good deeds for his employer and several major regional charities and they became linked with his scandalous behaviour too.

The site was called Cheaterville, but was taken off line by the people behind it.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

In my younger days, I had some affairs with married women. Enough to know not to trust people.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Thread closed.


----------

